# (IR) Do you want to rule the world?



## Serpenteye (Dec 13, 2004)

You can.

Do you want to save the world?
That's the challenge.

Oerth awaits her new masters, for a master you will indeed become.

Take control over a nation, a race, an empire or an alliance and lead them to greatness. Advance, trough magic, technology, diplomacy and war, to create a utopian society or elevate yourself to Godhood. Destroy your enemies or convert them to your cause until you, and only you, are the supreme ruler of the world. The Revolution is coming... and everything is about to change.

Join us.
And make us join you.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=109539
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=110369


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 13, 2004)

Indeed!
Anyone wish to join us?  We're looking for a few good players.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 13, 2004)

sounds very interisting. But the linked threads are just a bit too big to read through and get an overview. Will see how much I can chew down for now.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey there Radiant.
  All you really need to do is e-mail Serpenteye.  He can give you a description of the IR in a few manageable paragraphs.
  And his e-mail?  I'll ask him to put it here so you can contact him.

  Yours Sincerely
  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 14, 2004)

Welcome Radiant. 

I'll try to give you a simple description of how the game works.

You play the leader of a powerful faction in a critical stage of the history of Oerth (the world of Greyhawk). As a leader you have control over both the military, industrial and scientific output of your faction, though your power is never uncontested. The sinister forces of your fellow players, and of my own NPC factions, are never far away.
The IR is a strategic role-playing game and the focus is far wider than a normal DnD game. The emphasis of the action is not on character against character combat, but on the accomplishments of your people as a whole. There are few restrictions to what you can do, but everything comes with a price.

We have managed to recruit a group of great players, and it is my personal belief that the game will kick ass. 

My E-Mail is ecaf99@hotmail.com, but if you have any further questions you can ask them here so that others can benefit from the answers.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 14, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Hey there Radiant.
> All you really need to do is e-mail Serpenteye.  He can give you a description of the IR in a few manageable paragraphs.
> And his e-mail?  I'll ask him to put it here so you can contact him.
> 
> ...




thanks 

@Serpenteye: I've read the rules so far (not that I understood them all  ).
An overview on who is who, what factions are still around and some links to read up on Greyhawk would be real great. 
Pkus some hints on not to get swallowed by your bigger neighbors as a newbie 
Remote location was among mine...

e-mail is Radiant "at" GMX "dot" tm


----------



## Album Cover X (Dec 14, 2004)

this all seems very interesting... I'm trying to read thru the other threads attempting to understand the rules as I type this reply...

Are there still any openings??? If I read Edena's Megapost right... there's an Egyptian-flavored area unclaimed... I'm a sucker for all things Egyptian


----------



## Airwhale (Dec 14, 2004)

Reading through all of the IR threads spells your doom. Well, not really, but it's a long read =)

Really, everything you need to know is on the first page of each thread.  Also, on the 2nd page of the 1st ooc thread someone took the trouble to place the rules in a word file, though, I'm not sure if they have been updated.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey, I've got all the PbP gaming my schedule can accomodate already going, but I just have to mention: every time I see your thread title I get that Tears for Fears song stuck in my head.  Thanks a lot!


----------



## Radiant (Dec 14, 2004)

Album Cover X said:
			
		

> this all seems very interesting... I'm trying to read thru the other threads attempting to understand the rules as I type this reply...
> 
> Are there still any openings??? If I read Edena's Megapost right... there's an Egyptian-flavored area unclaimed... I'm a sucker for all things Egyptian




yes that would be real intersting. So far it looked like there are an incredible lot of factions and regions, hard to get an overview. Ist it only possible to play an allready exisiting faction or can we create one of our own from one of the many territories that nothing is known about?


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 15, 2004)

> Is it only possible to play an already existing faction, or can we create one of our own from one of the many territories that nothing is known about?




It is indeed possible to create a new faction deep in the unknown lands of Oerth, far from the civilized lands of the Flanaess, perhaps with a civilization of your own, mighty and resilient against the paltry intrusions of foreign lands.  Frankly, I would recommend it - things are getting crowded over here in the Flan.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 15, 2004)

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> It is indeed possible to create a new faction deep in the unknown lands of Oerth, far from the civilized lands of the Flanaess, perhaps with a civilization of your own, mighty and resilient against the paltry intrusions of foreign lands.  Frankly, I would recommend it - things are getting crowded over here in the Flan.




thanks, good to know. Leaping right into the crowd is probably not healthy.
Allready have a faction in mind but I will need a lot of input from the DM before I know if it can be made that way at all.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 15, 2004)

been reading through the different factions. Are all of these still around? Seems like a real lot of players but most looked very cool. How many players does the game have so far?

edit: is there some information that will give the faction explanation in the first post ( the one with all the number and areas the factions seem to control, not even sure about that) enough sense so I don't get a headache bad enough to die from?
(ok that's not true I read through them all and I'm still here, but barely  )
Especially since they all included large but unspecified numbers of races, didn't know what that meant. or if these are the areas the faction controls, just lay claim on, takes vacations in, whatever.

Me's confused


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 15, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> thanks
> 
> @Serpenteye: I've read the rules so far (not that I understood them all  ).
> An overview on who is who, what factions are still around and some links to read up on Greyhawk would be real great.
> ...




A quick overview: 

Good: William Ronald, Thomas Hobbes, Bugbear, Eluvan, Venus (?), James Heard (?), The Forsaken One (?)

Neutral: Xael, Airwhale+Zelda, Nac Mac, Venus (?), James Heard (?), The Forsaken One (?)

Evil: Anabstercorian, Melkor lord of all, Rikandur, Devilish, Paxus, Knoght Otu, Creamsteak, Edena, Guilt Puppy, The Forsaken One (?)
-
As you can see we need a few more Good and/or Neutral factions, but you're free to play Evil too if that's more to your liking. 

Most of the current factions are crowded together in the Flannaes, but there's plenty of room left in the rest of the world.




			
				Album Cover X said:
			
		

> this all seems very interesting... I'm trying to read thru the other threads attempting to understand the rules as I type this reply...
> 
> Are there still any openings??? If I read Edena's Megapost right... there's an Egyptian-flavored area unclaimed... I'm a sucker for all things Egyptian




We're still open, . We're not starting for a while yet (though I'm mostly ready I want to give all new and old players the time you need to prepare yourselves), so the rules should be clear to you in time.

There is indeed an Egyptian flavoured area unclaimed. Erypt (heh, that's the official name) is yours if you want it, and so are some of the surrounding areas on land and in the oceans.



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Hey, I've got all the PbP gaming my schedule can accomodate already going, but I just have to mention: every time I see your thread title I get that Tears for Fears song stuck in my head.  Thanks a lot!




So... My evil plan is coming to fruition, , excellent. 



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> yes that would be real intersting. So far it looked like there are an incredible lot of factions and regions, hard to get an overview. Ist it only possible to play an allready exisiting faction or can we create one of our own from one of the many territories that nothing is known about?




Both options are possible. Even if you pick something directly from the list you can still customize it to the flavour you want.




			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> been reading through the different factions. Are all of these still around? Seems like a real lot of players but most looked very cool. How many players does the game have so far?
> 
> edit: is there some information that will give the faction explanation in the first post ( the one with all the number and areas the factions seem to control, not even sure about that) enough sense so I don't get a headache bad enough to die from?
> (ok that's not true I read through them all and I'm still here, but barely  )
> ...




All players who've stated their interest except Mr Draco, Demon Atheist and Gnomeworks are still around. 
I'll try to give a very simplified overview of the factions:


Good: 
William Ronald (mostly human), Thomas Hobbes (anarchistic elves), Bugbear (mostly human), Eluvan (mostly human), Venus (?) (human+orc), James Heard (?) (elves ruling humans), The Forsaken One (?) (unknown)

Neutral: 
Xael (wizards), Airwhale+Zelda (spacefarers), Nac Mac (psions), Venus (?) (human+orc), James Heard (?) (elves ruling humans), The Forsaken One (?) (unknown)

Evil: 
Anabstercorian (sneaky infiltrator), Melkor lord of all (underground undead+nasties), Rikandur (Iuz), Devilish (monsters), Paxus (evil humanoids), Knight Otu (mostly humans), Creamsteak (underground slimy nasties), Edena (drow), Guilt Puppy (racist humans), The Forsaken One (?) (unknown).

(A very, very simplified overview )

--
The areas mentioned under a players name are the areas ruled by his or her faction. The descriptions of the different kinds of population of the various territories are both an aid for me when I'll assign your armies and a general roleplaying aid.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 15, 2004)

@Serpenteye: Thanks a lot. Makes a lot more sense now. I think I got it. Now I just have to read a bit about Greyhawk. The game looks like it could be fun but I admit that pre-play whining going in is a bit scary. Hope it will not break down into OOC complaints instead of tactical decisions. I've sent you an e-mail and will see that I write my ideas for a faction up tonight.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 16, 2004)

To be fair it's the first real friction we've seen in quite a lot of posts, and I'm hoping I will be able to iron-out the situation. No worries.   

Welcome Radiant.


----------



## Album Cover X (Dec 16, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> We're still open, . We're not starting for a while yet (though I'm mostly ready I want to give all new and old players the time you need to prepare yourselves), so the rules should be clear to you in time.
> 
> There is indeed an Egyptian flavoured area unclaimed. Erypt (heh, that's the official name) is yours if you want it, and so are some of the surrounding areas on land and in the oceans.




OK... I think I will take you up on this offer... I'm still trying to understand PL, IC, Elite and all that... but I think I'm making progress...

I'd like to put in a claim for Erypt... I know I thing or three about egyptian culture/history so I think I can do them some justice... If I read the Megapost right... They have...393 IC... Now I'm still trying to decipher the hubbub today over what's fair and balanced... and TFO's ethergaunts and all that... If I'm underpowered... I'd like to also claim the Tribes of Enllaves (72 IC) since they seem to fit flavor-wise with Erypt...

I'm also trying to better understand the game's ettiquite... so you'll have to forgive me if I ask a stupid question now and again  So dumb question #1... What's my next step???

thanks in advance...


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 16, 2004)

Album Cover X:  If there is something I can help you with, let me know.
Also, in the 3rd IR, there was a country between Erypt and the Celestial Imperium called Suhfang.  This nation, which was one of mine, I decided would have some elements of ancient China and ancient Egypt -- with pyramids and a strong tradition of ancestor worship.

The Tribes of Enllavees seem like a good fit,  even if they are pretty far away. Possibly the land between Erypt and the Enllaves is mostly desert.  There could be cultural ties between the two countries, much like Egypt was an influence for much of North Africa or the ancient Sudan as in the case of Mero. (History is one of my areas of interest.)

Radiant:  I can try to help out.  I am just getting back after some computer woes.  There are many different concepts that you can work with in the IR.



> Originally Posted by *Joshua Dyal*
> Hey, I've got all the PbP gaming my schedule can accomodate already going, but I just have to mention: every time I see your thread title I get that Tears for Fears song stuck in my head. Thanks a lot!




It could always be worse. You could find a thread that recalls the song "Grandma Got Ran Over by a Reindeer."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey there, Album.  Nice to meet you!
  Yes indeed, Erypt is unclaimed, and it's a reasonably powerful country that would put you on an even keel with the other players.

  Do you wish to join us?

  If you do, I'll add you to the roster at once.  

  Yours Sincerely
  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 16, 2004)

To Joshua Dyal:

  If you change your mind, just post so here, on this thread.

  I'm the accountant  of the IR.  Busy setting up the roster of players.  I'm also playing too, and will most certainly win ... but that's in the future.

  Right now I'm really hoping more good players will join us.  Radiant has joined in, and it appears Album might join us.  And that's good news.  Very good news indeed.  

  So yes, if you change your mind, just post here.  I'll check in here to see what the status of things is.  So will Serpenteye, our gamemaster.

  You'd certainly be most welcome in our game.

  Yours Sincerely
  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 16, 2004)

To Joshua Dyal:

  If you change your mind, just post so here, on this thread.

  I'm the accountant  of the IR.  Busy setting up the roster of players.  I'm also playing too, and will most certainly win ... but that's in the future.

  Right now I'm really hoping more good players will join us.  Radiant has joined in, and it appears Album might join us.  And that's good news.  Very good news indeed.  

  So yes, if you change your mind, just post here.  I'll check in here to see what the status of things is.  So will Serpenteye, our gamemaster.

  You're certainly most welcome in our game!

  Yours Sincerely
  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 16, 2004)

Album Cover X said:
			
		

> OK... I think I will take you up on this offer... I'm still trying to understand PL, IC, Elite and all that... but I think I'm making progress...
> 
> I'd like to put in a claim for Erypt... I know I thing or three about egyptian culture/history so I think I can do them some justice... If I read the Megapost right... They have...393 IC... Now I'm still trying to decipher the hubbub today over what's fair and balanced... and TFO's ethergaunts and all that... If I'm underpowered... I'd like to also claim the Tribes of Enllaves (72 IC) since they seem to fit flavor-wise with Erypt...
> 
> ...




Welcome, Album Cover.  Great to have you with us.

You can have Erypt and the Tribes and I could even throw in WRs Suhfang or the Barbarian Seamast if you want them. Thay should make you pretty strong.
I had to recalculate the IC values, so they are a bit lower than what you read in Edena's mega-post. 

1) Good question. Your next step... Think about which territories you want as a part of your faction, and what flavour those territories would be. What alignment you want to play, which races you want to populate your countries, wether you'd want to make up any new cool organizations or characters, and what class/level/personality you would want your PC to be. 

The western 3/4s of the continent have very little official information from the creators of the setting so you're free to pretty much make anything up, (just don't populate your country with millions of Tarrasques or Force Dragons )


----------



## Album Cover X (Dec 16, 2004)

To William Ronald:
Thanks for the offer... I have to admit this at first seems a little daunting... A ton of info to absorb and lack any experience in games of this sort... But something is telling me I should play  I very well may be asking for help sooner than later...

To Edena:
I do wish to join... and thanks for welcome... I've read thru nearly every post in all three threads now... You seem very helpful; from what I can tell the game is much better with you aboard... I'll be working on some ideas throughout the day...

To Serpenteye:
Thanks again for letting me join this motley crew... As far as adding other areas... I don't want to be either underpowered or overpowered so I don't really know if I should on a claming-spree or what... I do have to admit I have no earthly idea what "WRs" mean in reference to Suhfang... Based on what William said, maybe adding Suhfang would round out my roster of areas...

As far as the other stuff like alignment and such... should I send you an email or detail that here or in the 2nd post??? I do have some ideas already swirling about 

I did have to make use of the "delete" key after you mentioned the Tarrasque issue


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 16, 2004)

Album Cover X:

The reference to "WR's Suhfang" meant that I ran it in the 3rd IR.  It is mentioned in E. Gary Gygax's _Gord the Rogue_ novels as an eastern land.   As it would be between Erypt (feel free to change the name if you wish) and the Celestial Imperium, it would be a good fit.  Similarly, if you take the Barbarian Seameast, feel free to change the name as well.


----------



## Album Cover X (Dec 16, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Album Cover X:
> 
> The reference to "WR's Suhfang" meant that I ran it in the 3rd IR.  It is mentioned in E. Gary Gygax's _Gord the Rogue_ novels as an eastern land.   As it would be between Erypt (feel free to change the name if you wish) and the Celestial Imperium, it would be a good fit.  Similarly, if you take the Barbarian Seameast, feel free to change the name as well.




Thanks William... Like I said I may ask a stupid question from time to time... They way I read it... WR meant another calculation or stat to keep track of like PL or IC...

I do think I'll changed the name Erypt if given the chance... I do like the name Suhfang and may just continue your idea... thanks again...

I do have a question... in designing my PC leader... what books am I limited to??? WotC offical... or what Serpenteye owns??? Or is that really not a big deal and I should concern myself with other matters???


----------



## Anabstercorian (Dec 16, 2004)

Album Cover X said:
			
		

> I do have a question... in designing my PC leader... what books am I limited to??? WotC offical... or what Serpenteye owns??? Or is that really not a big deal and I should concern myself with other matters???




Your PC leader is almost entirely irrelevant to your success as a faction except in highly unusual circumstances, such as the Wolf God.  The odds of him ever actually facing off against another PC leader are slim - not impossible, but slim.  Go with your gut.


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 16, 2004)

Album Cover X said:
			
		

> To Serpenteye:
> Thanks again for letting me join this motley crew... As far as adding other areas... I don't want to be either underpowered or overpowered so I don't really know if I should on a claming-spree or what... I do have to admit I have no earthly idea what "WRs" mean in reference to Suhfang... Based on what William said, maybe adding Suhfang would round out my roster of areas...
> 
> As far as the other stuff like alignment and such... should I send you an email or detail that here or in the 2nd post??? I do have some ideas already swirling about
> ...




Thanks for joining .

You only have to send me E-mails if it's some information about your faction you absolutely don't want the other players to learn. Everything else can be posted on the board.



			
				Album Cover X said:
			
		

> I do have a question... in designing my PC leader... what books am I limited to??? WotC offical... or what Serpenteye owns??? Or is that really not a big deal and I should concern myself with other matters???




Anything goes, but as Anab said the details (though interesting)
 are not very important.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 16, 2004)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> To be fair it's the first real friction we've seen in quite a lot of posts, and I'm hoping I will be able to iron-out the situation. No worries.
> 
> Welcome Radiant.




looks like it gets worse. Don't get what it is all about.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey there all.  Thanks for the compliments, guys.  

  Radiant, Album Cover, we have a number of unclaimed nations.  They are presented at the end of the megapost, with the map showing where they are in relation to everyone else's claims.
  Also, you can custom make a power, taking one of the countries, and modifying it as you see fit.  Just submit your work to Serpenteye afterwards.

  I have both your templates up on the megapost.  They are not complete, yet, of course, but once I have more information I will update them.

  (grins)

  I'm the unofficial secretary of the IR?
  Hehe.

  Anyways, just tell me what you want to claim, and I'll put it in.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Radiant (Dec 18, 2004)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> Hey there all.  Thanks for the compliments, guys.
> 
> Radiant, Album Cover, we have a number of unclaimed nations.  They are presented at the end of the megapost, with the map showing where they are in relation to everyone else's claims.
> Also, you can custom make a power, taking one of the countries, and modifying it as you see fit.  Just submit your work to Serpenteye afterwards.
> ...




I'm not strictly claiming the territory since the claw has no real control over it yet but they are currently stationed in the celestial empire.

Another question: How many people are in one elite army? Or does that change depending on the power of people that make up the unit? Since serpenteye said my faction will consist only of eltie units like the ethergaunts did I asume the total number of Claw member should not be very high. On the other hand they are not as powerfull as the gaunts since they are in average as good as they are without any levels at all. So I asume one elite unit of Sikari will include a lot more individuals than an equaly powerfull unit of ethergaunts?


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 18, 2004)

There's also room for new players.  So, feel free to stop by the main thread.  If you need any help, I'll be glad to help out.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 18, 2004)

I believe any army unit is made up of 10,000 individuals.

  A Militia is 10,000 untrained people, levied hurriedly and given whatever weapons and items are at hand.

  A Regular Army is just that.  One Regular Army is 10,000 individuals who are properly trained, well disciplined, and outfitted with weapons and armor.

  An Elite Army is composed of roughly 10,000 innately powerful beings who are also well trained, disciplined, well outfitted, and who work together as a team.  What does innately powerful mean?  They could be moderately high hit dice monsters.  They could be powerful beings like the githyanki.  They could have numerous innate powers.  They could be regular ordinary people who have been magically altered to have special powers (they all regenerate as trolls, they can all fly, they are all Stoneskinned, they all have Darkvision, they all have magical armor and magical weapons, and so on.)

  An Epic Army is just that.  Roughly 10,000 individuals with very great powers, working together as an army.  They all have very great power, natural or augmented, powerful magical items, powerful spells, or are very powerful monsters teamed together.

  Based on what I read in the rules, a Regular Army will slaughter Militia easily, unless the Militia have some advantage such as being inside a fortified city.
  Likewise, Elite Armies will slaughter Regular Armies.
  Epic Armies, will slaughter Elite Armies.

  But ...

  Militia cost nothing to build.
  Regular Armies cost 1 point (see the rules for details.)
  Elite Armies cost 10 points.
  Epic Armies cost 100 points, and you must have elite armies ready to upgrade to epic first.

  So, you must make a choice:  If you are spending 100 points on armies, do you build 100 Regular Armies, or 10 Elite Armies, or upgrade a single Elite Army to Epic?
  The choice, is up to you!

  Just remember there are 20 other powers facing your problem also.  What to do?  What to do? ...

  And incidentally ... you might think you could build endless armies of Militia, but remember there is a limit (roughly equal to your IC value, see the rules) to have many armies you can have activated in any given Turn.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 18, 2004)

oh my that's a bit much. I wouldn't imagine the Sikari running around in the number. At the most they are a few thousand, maybe even ten but that would just make one army. As I get it that is just flavour too isn't it. Claiming that armies of soulwapred contain fewer individuals simply because they are more powerfull than the average elite trooper should not intrude into the game balance in any way. I could imagine a thouasand of them in one army at the most. Will see. On the other hand they will realy start massrecruiting into their ranks now...


----------



## Serpenteye (Dec 18, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> looks like it gets worse. Don't get what it is all about.



Apparently it's about "principles"  :\. No matter, it's over now one way or the other. 



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> Another question: How many people are in one elite army? Or does that change depending on the power of people that make up the unit? Since serpenteye said my faction will consist only of eltie units like the ethergaunts did I asume the total number of Claw member should not be very high. On the other hand they are not as powerfull as the gaunts since they are in average as good as they are without any levels at all. So I asume one elite unit of Sikari will include a lot more individuals than an equaly powerfull unit of ethergaunts?




I got the impression that your power would be mostly Elite, it would seem to fit your description, but you're free to make it anything you like.

The number of people does vary depending on the power of those who make up the unit. A PL of Militia is made up of 10'000 individuals, but a PL of Regulars is less than half of that and a PL of Elite is about 500-50 individuals. Epic PLs are usually single individuals, or artifacts or powerful magical items. Some individuals will have even more than 1 elite PL.



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> I believe any army unit is made up of 10,000 individuals.




No, deity no... Imagine that many Epic level people running around the Flannaes, the planet would have been destroyed ages ago   .



			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> oh my that's a bit much.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 19, 2004)

Ah, my pardons.
  Check out Serpenteye's definitions of Armies on the actual OOC thread.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 20, 2004)

(bump!)


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 21, 2004)

We could use a few more good players, or neutral ones.  

So, feel free to stop in. Serpenteye, Edena, and everyone there will be glad to answer any of your questions.  (Perhaps one way to think of the IR is you get to see the challenges of running a country in turbulent times.)


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 24, 2004)

The forces of good or neutrality still could use a few more players.  So, feel free to stop by the thread.

So, if you are interested in running a country, roleplaying, combat, and a good time, you might like the IR.  Check it out.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 26, 2004)

Yeah, big bump! 

  I'm asking that everyone in the IR try to recruit players.  Trust me, as DM of the 3rd IR, when I say the more the merrier.  In the case of an IR, that's the truth.
  I know several people, and will ask them if they are interested in joining us.

  If I can locate Thomas, I will certainly ask him what his status is.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## azmodean (Dec 28, 2004)

I haven't looked at the rules yet, but I get the overall idea, and I'm interested.  Good-aligned horde, what race is a good match for that?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 28, 2004)

Hey there  Azmodean, welcome to the 5th IR!  Serpenteye is our Gamemaster (currently on Christmas break, I think, but I'm putting new people in the roster for him.    )

  Shall I add your name to the roster?

  -

  Good races?

  Elves.  Any and all except the Grugach and Drow.
  Dwarves. We do not have a Dwarven Player yet.  We have three Elven Players (effectively) but not one Dwarven player.  Mountain dwarves and hill dwarves are good aligned.
  Halflings.  We do not have one halfling player.  There must be a Nation of the Halflings somewhere on Oerth.
  Gnomes.  We do not have a Gnome Player yet.  And there are gnomes aplenty on Oerth (there are even Krynnish Tinker Gnomes out there in Greyspace, but Airwhale and Zelda have claimed them.)

  Winged Folk.  The Avariel.  The Aarocrocka who are their allies.
  The Merfolk.  We have only two undersea claims so far, and both of those are evil.
  The Tritons.  Nobody has claimed any of them.

  The Faerie.  Serpenteye says the Faerie aren't a major force, but perhaps you could talk him into thinking otherwise?  A Nation of the Sidhe would be neat (especially since we HAVE a nation of the vampires already!)

  Werefolk of Good alignment such as Werebears.  We have none of those yet.

  How about good lizard men?  We have two claims on evil type lizard men, but no good ones.

  Nobody has claimed the Good Drow of Eilistraee.  Perhaps they could come into this?

  Hmmm ... what about the Unearthed Arcana races?  Perhaps Serpenteye would allow those?  (You need only ask.) 
  I mean, Oerik is a BIG continent, and all sorts of beings could live on it.  TSR and WOTC never fully detailed out the place, so it's kinda lassie-faire concerning what's out there.

  Again, shall I put you in the roster?

  Yours Sincerely
  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 28, 2004)

If you're going for a good aligned horde (as in a vast horde of beings) why not dwarves?
  Or, ask William.  I'm sure he's got a ton of suggestions.  His e-mail is in the roster on page 1 (it's a big post, with lots of sblocks.  You can't miss it.)
  Or try the Fiend Folio.  I don't have any of the books in front of me, but I'm sure there are good aligned monstrous races who breed into hordes.

  I'll tell William and the others that you are here, and asking for help.  Try to get them to post here, and help you!

  Edena


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Dec 28, 2004)

Azmodean ... good aligned horde ?! I have nasty suggestion. Take Sanctified Khyton.
Who are spawned by devils but unobedient, Zerg/Tyranid type of critters normally, but what if one brood was nearly wiped out by Celestials ? And out of pity fev remaining broodlings were raised by those bleeding hearts, who in rare strike of reason, first use spells to change evil tendencies of abominations into good tendencies. Of course for the onlookers they are just another Khyton brood, but who said that Khyton shouldn't defend themselves ?


----------



## azmodean (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks, but We had a more "traditional" concept in mind, though We must say that is an extremely evil... er... good idea you have there.


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 29, 2004)

Here are some ideas for factions.

In addition to dwarves, gnomes, and halflings in the Flanaess, there are large mountain ranges in the west and center of the Oerik Continent. Possibly some of these might be home to a great civilization.  (Heck, you might even convince some players to grant you gnomes dwarves or halflings in their territories.  Plus, I do have the Living Greyhawk Gazetteer and some populations are associated more with natural features like mountains and hills than nations.)

I also suggested a neutral and good aligned underdark civilization -- deep dwarves, deep gnomes, deep halflings (Yeah, they exist on Oerth -- I guy I meet at a Living Greyhawk game plays one), pech, the desmodu and others.  Maybe have them in one region or slightly spread out.

There are also aquatic races, such as the sea elves, locathah, and mermen.

For human cultures, there are the free Olman and Touv of Hepmonaland.  (The Touv are a black-skinned human culture loosely modeled on some African cultures.)

Similarly, there is room in the Oerik continent and beyond for many concepts.  There are people ready to lend you a hand if you want to join in.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Dec 29, 2004)

(grins most evilly, takes out a megaphone, turns it way up, then speaks)

  WE NEED MORE PLAYERS FOR THE 5TH IR.
  IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED, FEEL FREE TO JOIN IN.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jan 2, 2005)

I am now closing recruitment for the first turn of the 5th IR. We're still open for new players, but you'll have to wait until turn 2 to join the game. 

Azmodean, you're our last player for t1. Welcome .


----------



## Endur (Feb 5, 2005)

*Dwarves*

Well, if that wasn't a request for me ...

Although the rules look pretty scary.  Maybe i'm better staying in retirement.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi there, I'd like to try and join. But the threads linked to in the first post here are 404 so I don't know what to do...


----------



## Bugbear (Feb 5, 2005)

Greetings

The links are of course no longer valid due to the server change, but they should still be in here somewhere.

The Game is currently in stasis, waiting for our missing DM to return. (Where are you Serpenteye?)
here is a link to the last OOC thread : http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=113085&page=1
Here is a list of unclaimed powers

UNCLAIMED TERRITORIES OF OERTH (NON-FLANAESS)

Continent of Oerik:

Dragons' Island: 700,000 = 35 IC
Island of Fireland: 1,600,000 = 66 IC
The Nation of Komal: 3,500,000 = 180 IC
The Red Kingdom 5,700,000 = 220 IC

UNCLAIMED TERRITORIES OF OERTH (IN THE FLANAESS)

Interior Amedio Jungle: 540,000 = 14 IC
City Of Garrel Enkdal: 40,000 = 2 IC
Sable Forest: 10,000 = 0.3 IC
Spikey Forest: 12,000 = 0.4 IC
Old Faith: N/A (possible addition to PL)
Old Lore: N/A (possible addition to PL)

Of course this is just a sampling (and may not be current), you can create you own faction if you so wish. There are large areas off-map which are still unclaimed


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 5, 2005)

Mithran, I saw you briefly in chat, then things kind of went strange for my PC. I will try to keep an eye out for  you next time I log on to the chat room.

We can probably use a few more players, if Serpenteye allows. We have not heard from him in a while

There is also the continent of Aquaria, which Frank Mentzner created in a series of RPGA modules, which is unclaimed. I have some info from an old module that I can write up, but he only covered part of an area across the sea from the Great Kingdom of Aerdi.


Endur, there are people who are ready and willing to help with rules.  There is room on Oerth and Greyspace for dwarven kingdoms.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 5, 2005)

Alright William, is there some time I should shoot for trying to get into the chat?. (I'm on at various times just wondering if there was a time or times you were normally on.)


----------



## Bugbear (Feb 5, 2005)

William usualy stops in around 10 PM CST. You can also often find me there and Kalanyr (it's his room), as well as severial of the others.


----------



## Endur (Feb 6, 2005)

*The Dwur of the Flanaess*

If I was to join the game, I'd want to run the various established Dwarven Kingdoms in the Greyhawk area.  There are a number of them.

Dwur clans can be found in many of the Hills and Mountains of the Flanaess, including:
Stark Mounds
Crystalmists
Barrier Peaks
Lortmils
Glorioles
Irongate and the Iron League
Yatils
Rakers
Ratik
Principality of Ulek
and many more
http://hem.passagen.se/warlich/Greyhawk/World/the_world__greyhawk.html


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi, Endur:

As I type this, I am in chat with Mithran and Bugbear. Go to the EN World Chat link, log in, go to Channels and find IR.

Pretty much all of the Flanaess territories are claimed, but I think some of the players have left the game. Check with Serpenteye when he returns.  (We need to clarify who is in the game and who is not.)

I do have control of the Barrier Peaks, as part of the Baklunish Empire, but I think a lot of the dwarven territories are controlled by players who may have left.  The Iron League and the Lortmiles especially.

Also, you may want to claim the good and neutral underdark races such as the deep gnomes, the deep dwarves (neutral and good dwarves), and the deep halflings.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 6, 2005)

*AN UPDATE ON SOME OF THE PREVIOUS THREAD LINKS*

Since we have a new server, the thread addresses have changed.  So, you can learn a lot about the 5th IR and the background material that we have gathered for it at (IR) The 4th OOC Thread of the 5th IR


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 8, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> If I was to join the game, I'd want to run the various established Dwarven Kingdoms in the Greyhawk area.  There are a number of them.
> 
> Dwur clans can be found in many of the Hills and Mountains of the Flanaess, including:
> Stark Mounds
> ...




There are also significant mountain and hill ranges west of the Flanaess on the Oerik Continent.  Also, I will have to do a write up of  the Aquaria continent created by Frank Mentzner.  This continent, which Gygax accepted as canon, is opposite the Solnor Ocean from the Great Kingdom.  A small area was detailed by Mentzner, but there were dwarves and other demihumans even in that small area.  (Although Greyhawk is an older setting than the Forgotten Realms, little has been developed for it outside the Flanaess.)


----------



## Endur (Feb 9, 2005)

I know there are tons of mountains and hills in the rest of Oerik.  Its just that I have no connection to the rest of Oerik.  The Flanaess, on the other hand, are quiet special.  I have been reading about the Flanaess for over 20 years.



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> There are also significant mountain and hill ranges west of the Flanaess on the Oerik Continent.  Also, I will have to do a write up of  the Aquaria continent created by Frank Mentzner.  This continent, which Gygax accepted as canon, is opposite the Solnor Ocean from the Great Kingdom.  A small area was detailed by Mentzner, but there were dwarves and other demihumans even in that small area.  (Although Greyhawk is an older setting than the Forgotten Realms, little has been developed for it outside the Flanaess.)


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 9, 2005)

Endur, I understand why the Flanaess is special.  There is a great sense of history in the World of Greyhawk setting.  I only made the suggestion that there is room for many other dwarven lands as well.  (Plus there are still the good and neutral races of the Underdark, such as the deep dwarves, _beneath_ the Flanaess for a dwarven player to claim.) 

I will be in and out of the IR chatroom tonight, so please stop by if you can.  We are still waiting on Serpenteye's return.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 12, 2005)

Mithran, Endur, and anyone interested in the IR:

There will be two _scheduled_ IR chats this weekend.  The first will be at Saturday 9 p.m. Eastern Standard Time ( 2 A.M. Greenwich Meridian Time) and on Sunday at 3 p.m. Eastern Standard Time (8 p.m. GMT).  Several of the players will be there, so it will be a great chance to learn more about the game.  

We are still waiting for Serpenteye, our missing DM.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 16, 2005)

We are still waiting on Serpenteye, our missing DM.

However, if you want a light-heated diversion, check out (IR) The Imaginary IR.  While it is not the 5th IR, it is loosely inspired by it.  (Think of it as a somewhat over-the-top What If? scenario done with a lot of humor.) While it is separate from the 5th IR, many of the 5th IR players are in it.  So, feel free to stop by or join in if you wish.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 17, 2005)

*Another IR Chat, anyone?*

If anyone is interested:

There will be two scheduled IR chats this weekend. The first will be at Saturday 9 p.m. Eastern Standard Time ( 2 A.M. Greenwich Meridian Time) and on Sunday at 3 p.m. Eastern Standard Time (8 p.m. GMT). Several of the players will be there, so it will be a great chance to learn more about the game. 

No word from Serpenteye as of  yet.


----------



## Endur (Feb 17, 2005)

I seriously doubt I'll attend a chat; I'm not a chat person.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 17, 2005)

I'll try to actually make it on time this time.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 18, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> I seriously doubt I'll attend a chat; I'm not a chat person.




No problem, Endur.  However, if you have any questions about the game or anything else, please e-mail me or one of our other players.  At the risk of speaking for everyone in the IR, I believe all of us are here to help.


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 19, 2005)

*To all people interested in the 5th IR*

There will be two scheduled IR chats this weekend. The first will be at Saturday 9 p.m. Eastern Standard Time ( 2 A.M. Greenwich Meridian Time) and on Sunday at 3 p.m. Eastern Standard Time (8 p.m. GMT). Several of the players will be there, so it will be a great chance to learn more about the game. 

So, if you want to chat with some of the players, or ask some questions, I will be there -- along with a few others.


----------



## Endur (Feb 21, 2005)

*Wrath of the Just?*

Where did the "Wrath of the Just" spell come from?  i.e. what book is it in?


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 1, 2005)

*(IR) OOC Discussion: The Fate of the IR*

I have started a new thread, (IR) OOC Discussion: The Fate of the IR , to discuss the current situation with the IR.  Please feel free to post over there.



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Where did the "Wrath of the Just" spell come from?  i.e. what book is it in?




I believe this comes from Elves of Evermeet, a 2nd Edition Forgotten Realms supplement. Edena of Neith would be the best person in the IR to ask about it.


----------

